# Visa 600 Refused



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Today I got refusal for my Visitor Visa with below reason. 

Under policy, in establishing whether 600.211 (c) is satisfied, it is relevant to consider an applicant’s personal circumstances. An applicant’s economic and employment circumstances in their home country need to constitute strong incentives for the applicant to return to their home country at the end of the proposed visit, in order to satisfy the genuine temporary stay requirement.

From the information provided in your application and supporting documentation I note that you are currently employed with Fluent Academy and intend to visit your friend for a period of up to three months. In support of your application you have provided bank statement, fixed deposit receipts, income tax returns, invitation letter and other documents. Although you have adequate funds available to you however total funds provided do not commensurate with the income shown in your application. Therefore I am unable to ascertain, if the available funds in your account represents your true financial capacity.
Considering that your income do not commensurate with the savings, I place little weight upon the funds provided.
I am therefore not satisfied that a genuine visit is intended.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Funds on my name : 7 Lac INR Fixed deposit, 4.5 Lac INRSaving 
& 10 lac INR joint FDR with parents.

Income : In year 2014-15 = 2 lac INR(of 5 months only as I was not in INDIA before)
In year 2016-17= 7.5 Lac INR

Note: I worked part time in Uk from 2013-14 but I did not submitted any doc of that. 



Can please someone advice any solution if I reapply . 


Thank You


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

They are not confident your "Friend" will return.

I guess is more than a friend as they do.

From low income area's this is a easy legal reply, my partner at time earned a few hundred a month but had $20,000 USD in her account. 

While they said other things in 600 refusal they did no say too much money. (it was a reason given later when I complained)

Her parents have money and it was gift for kids education - they do not need to ask, but honestly why do we need to explain? Rule is have ENOUGH FUNDS - not prove how your parents made money and gift you.


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

ampk said:


> They are not confident your "Friend" will return.
> 
> I guess is more than a friend as they do.
> 
> ...


but in this case what shld I do?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> , but honestly why do we need to explain? .


Because we are the ones wanting Visas and it is their job to look for reasons to reject an application.

We need to ensure we give plenty of proof to avoid a rejection.

If we dont want to do enough to get a visa then we must expect them not to do enough to approve it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

harry5654 said:


> Note: I worked part time in Uk from 2013-14 but I did not submitted any doc of that.
> 
> Can please someone advice any solution if I reapply .
> 
> Thank You


You need to find a way to satisfy the genuine temporary stay requirement.

The have doubts and YOU need to prove something.

Mention your UK trip, this proves you have travelled before and returned.

I assume you had a working visa to UK?


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

JandE said:


> You need to find a way to satisfy the genuine temporary stay requirement.
> 
> The have doubts and YOU need to prove something.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply, no it was student visa with 20 hrs work rights. My salary was good and I saved some money out of that .. hope this clear


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

harry5654 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply, no it was student visa with 20 hrs work rights. My salary was good and I saved some money out of that .. hope this clear


Is it clear to immigration?


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

JandE said:


> Is it clear to immigration?


Yes I submitted my all uk visas to australian embassy which clearly show 20 hr work rights and full time in off term . I have my all uk pay slips which show I earned almost 11000 pounds in year ..


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

JandE, 

Why do we need to explain our parents are wealthy?

They(the parents) in no way are applying for the Visitor Visa and actually should have some privacy rights.

I and no normal person would supply 3 generations of bank statements and investments to apply for a visitor visa, but just because a Case Worker in an other country refuses the visa - should we all should supply 6 generations worth of financial history to get a Medicare card!

The applicant is applying the visa - If the amount is above a concerning level (no such published thing!!) then fine REQUEST the reason and ask for documentation. This is allowed by Immigration, and SHOULD be done. Note supply every unimaginable document. 

P,S they never even put that as a reason for rejection!!!!!!!!!!!! but it was on her file as a strange thing.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> JandE,
> 
> Why do we need to explain our parents are wealthy?
> 
> ...


Parents ???

The poster said "_Note: I worked part time in Uk from 2013-14 but I did not submitted any doc of that_. "

Maybe they should have explained the source of money including that.

Who mentioned 6 generations worth of financial history?

And, you don't need *any* financial history to get a Medicare card! Where did that come from ?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

This is the full sentence.

*"Her parents have money and it was gift for kids education - they do not need to ask, but honestly why do we need to explain? Rule is have ENOUGH FUNDS - not prove how your parents made money and gift you."*

THE IMMI for OP was_

"*Although you have adequate funds available* to you however total funds provided do not commensurate with the income shown in your application. Therefore *I am unable to ascertain, if the available funds in your account represents your true financial capacity.*Considering that your income do not commensurate with the savings, *I place little weight upon the funds provided.*
I am therefore not satisfied that a genuine visit is intended."

THIS IS INFORMATION FROM A BANK! and *NOT accepted!*

6 generations is the same as saying you want the visa - the above shows IMMI at times ask for stuff no normal person would think to provide (and NOT required), but then refuse because they can for no written valid reason.

JandE if you only ever got 1 chance, to get Medicare and did not supply 6 generations of family history and were refused! is that your fault? or the Medicare staff? (it is not published you should supply just a employees idea it should be).


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> This is the full sentence.
> 
> *"Her parents have money and it was gift for kids education - they do not need to ask, but honestly why do we need to explain? Rule is have ENOUGH FUNDS - not prove how your parents made money and gift you."*
> 
> ...


Your post has me confused.

The OP's full post was:


harry5654 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got refusal for my Visitor Visa with below reason.
> 
> ...


I can't see where they said "Her parents have money and it was gift for kids education"

I saw "Note: I worked part time in Uk from 2013-14 but I did not submitted any doc of that"

As far as your comparison to Medicare is concerned, there can be no comparison.

Immigration need to ensure a visitor is financially able to look after themselves, and NOT intend to just stay illegally. They have flexibility to make decisions.

Medicare provide benefits to ALL, and the less you have the more they give. If they refused for your reason, they can easily be overuled, and the employee would probably be in big trouble.


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

ampk said:


> This is the full sentence.
> 
> "Her parents have money and it was gift for kids education - they do not need to ask, but honestly why do we need to explain? Rule is have ENOUGH FUNDS - not prove how your parents made money and gift you."
> 
> ...


Hi , i dont know this post is going where, guys i asked simple question that as dept. Said my income doest not match with savings and they are not satisfied. Here, if I provide proof that some money i earned while in uk , and some gifted by my parents in second application. . Can they still refuse me with any other new reason. Note: I am going to provide same documents which i provided in last application including proof of income ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

harry5654 said:


> Can they still refuse me with any other new reason. Note: I am going to provide same documents which i provided in last application including proof of income ...


They can actually refuse for *any* reason, even just suspicion that you are not a genuine visitor.

If you positively address the points that they have made, then we can assume you will have a better chance. But never any guarantees.

I haven't looked up what a Lac is, so I have no idea how much you actually have, or earn.


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

JandE said:


> They can actually refuse for any reason, even just suspicion that you are not a genuine visitor.
> 
> If you positively address the points that they have made, then we can assume you will have a better chance. But never any guarantees.
> 
> I haven't looked up what a Lac is, so I have no idea how much you actually have, or earn.


Ok, lac stands for hunderthousand. Yes i will address points in which they refused application. Bt if docs going to same as last. I beleive i will have 100 percent chances to get bt rest is destiny. One more thing , should I adress all concerns to same visa officer who refused it in cover letter or shld i write adrs it to high comission.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

JandE said:


> They can actually refuse for any reason, even just suspicion that you are not a genuine visitor.
> 
> If you positively address the points that they have made, then we can assume you will have a better chance. But never any guarantees.


Exactly!! My husband (then fiance) met all the requirements for the tourist visa but was rejected on 2 issues that simply you cannot change - civil unrest and economic difference between his country and Australia.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> Exactly!! My husband (then fiance) met all the requirements for the tourist visa but was rejected on 2 issues that simply you cannot change - civil unrest and economic difference between his country and Australia.


I had one niece, from the Philippines, who was refused a Tourist Visa, even though she had thousands of US$ in her bank account, (courtesy of her father) but I also had others with no money, no bank account, no work, nothing, and they got accepted.

I have no idea how they make decisions, but maybe it is down to how the application looks, overall....


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

WE had rejections not strong employment and no reasons to return.

6+ years working at same university. Ownership of a unit in city centre.

Despite this was mentioned in both submission letter & both original and translated documents.

Speaking to the 2nd Secretary on the phone, Oh I did not see she had property! after all 3 applications were refused with NO right of appeal.

The day these folk are held accountable the better, I bet more than 1 folk has taken their life due to this mob of power holders poor inconsistent performance.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> due to this mob of power holders poor inconsistent performance.


There are many cases where people complain of inconsistent performance and similar. However, the reality is that the majority of cases are dealt with correctly.

Well over a million visitor visas per year and how many bad ones do we hear about? Not that many in reality.

Yes, those individuals may be annoyed, angry etc and want to vent the frustration.

These forums are good for that, but a word of advice for some... never vent at the officer in charge. From my knowledge I know how most would react. More often than not, the wrong result.

Yes, they are power holders. They decide on our Visas. But most are fair and consistent, unless we get on their bad side.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Still hey should be accountable, they like all of us mess up. Only when they do it costs us NEVER them.

I my company if I or my staff mess up, guess who it costs?

Public Servants never understand this, and always take offence and often revenge if they are informed of such. Oh look 4.21pm time to be outside the door.


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi,

My partner is from Indonesia (he apply by paper to AVAC Jakarta), last year, he got his visitor visa refused, it stated :

"You did not satisfy clause 600.211 of the Regulations, which states that:
“the applicant genuinely intends to stay temporarily in Australia for the purpose for which the visa is granted"

In your application, you have not demonstrated that you have employment ties to Indonesia and therefore, you have not provided a sufficient incentive to return to Indonesia at the end of a visa period. I have determined that based on your personal circumstances, I am not satisfied that you would depart Australia within the period of authorised stay as a visitor, if a visa were granted to you.

Therefore, I am not satisfied that your employment and personal circumstances support your claims that you intend a genuine visit to Australia and that there is sufficient incentive to return to Indonesia at the end of proposed period of the visit.”



The very next day, he applied again, with all the same required requirements.
He got his visa Granted through email the next day.
He got different Case Officer
I'm not sure about this, but the co who check you application could have different opinion.

But still, nothing to lose to try again.
as long as you give detailed requirements, you'll get it.

Best of luck!


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 27, 2015)

MelbAussie79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner is from Indonesia (he apply by paper to AVAC Jakarta), last year, he got his visitor visa refused, it stated :
> 
> ...


If I apply again with same documents , do i need same hard copies of invitation letter from my friend ... as last copy I submitted to dept. when filed application... left with them and they did not returned. ..can anybody suggest


----------



## 237154 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes, It's much better to provide invitation and even stat dec from your friend that you're intended to visit for holiday for a period time.

I saw you planned to visit Australia for 3 months?
My opinion is, it's better to put like a month or less instead of 3 months, because you have to show your financial to spend for 3 months in australia.
In general, most holiday usually takes about 2 weeks (CMIIW)

You could submit your itinerary as well, that'd be better. The date you intend to come, the place you're going to visit, etc.

Best of luck!



harry5654 said:


> If I apply again with same documents , do i need same hard copies of invitation letter from my friend ... as last copy I submitted to dept. when filed application... left with them and they did not returned. ..can anybody suggest


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Harry, reapply but I suggest use a registered that is regular on this site. This will give you the best chance.

But if political leaders around the World had to apply for Visitor Visas like all of us, many would be rejected and often and for no common relevant or real reason.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> But if political leaders around the World had to apply for Visitor Visas like all of us, many would be rejected and often and for no common relevant or real reason.


Looking at the actual rejection rates, out of every 1,000 Visitor Visa applications, 977 would be approved, with just 23 rejected.

I am not sure I would call 23 out of 1,000.... "many".


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

On face of it they would have the strange applications and not think to mention their position = a ejection because "you supply all info you want the visa"

Play your numbers and stats and believe it is not Australia that requires a bond in China - that actually seems the case from what they say (put x $ in bank in China and it can only be removed personally by you - we will accept $20,000 from you to give you Australia visa). Yes a very lot of money at the ask of offshore workers at our Australian Embassy decide this "un publicised common practice" acceptable by our power holders.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> Play your numbers and stats .


I am not sure what you mean by that?

I know you have had visa's refused, with many problems, and you are annoyed at that.

But when you say that many others would be rejected, I thought it best to give the reality for perspective.

Only a few are actually rejected; ie: about 23 out of each 1,000 Visitor Visa applications.

Many people may come on a forum and complain when they are refused a visitor visa.
But so many more just quietly get them approved and we never hear anything.

As far as this bond for Chinese Visitors is concerned, I would be interested in learning more about it, as it does sound very strange.

However, having just seen this headline "_The highest number of visa overstayers in 2013 by nationality came from China_", maybe I can see a reason for this now.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry to bump this thread up, but I must agree with ampk. I've seen on the IMMI website or the Moscow embassy site (I don't remember which) that showing proof of credit card allowance and loan acceptances are proof of financial capabilities, yet they can reject over not approving of where the funds are from. We had 20k in our bank from wealthy parents, and our visa was rejected (although they didn't say anything about it, they did note my husband's type of employment). So it makes no sense that you can show proof of loans, credit card etc but if you have a deposit of 20k in your bank that's reason of concern.

I understand that they may want to stop money being deposited for the sake of a bank statement then taken out, but they should state that in the documents checklist or at least request it - bank statement proving funds then evidence of how those funds were obtained such as former/current employment, loans, money from parents such as a simple statement confirming it from them... instead of just submitting everything they ask for but getting rejected over a reason you didn't even know about.

I've gotten plenty of visas from other countries - Russia, Asian countries, Schengen (well, my husband got one but I went through the process with him) and no other country I've dealt with processes visas like this. If they need something, they ask, even for a 3 day visa etc. I have no idea why DIBP feels like it's their right to to act like this, or that it's different in certain embassies.

But yeah, I know that's just 'how it is', I guess I just like to vent a little on these forums haha


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> We had 20k in our bank from wealthy parents, and our visa was rejected (although they didn't say anything about it, they did note my husband's type of employment). So it makes no sense that you can show proof of loans, credit card etc but if you have a deposit of 20k in your bank that's reason of concern.


The only visitor visa that has been rejected, of any that i have been involved with, also had a large bank deposit. (From Philippines). All the rest, with either no money, no bank account etc., were all accepted.

There is no sense to this aspect of it.

It seems best to have either very little, or no money !!!


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

JandE said:


> The only visitor visa that has been rejected, of any that i have been involved with, also had a large bank deposit. (From Philippines). All the rest, with either no money, no bank account etc., were all accepted.
> 
> There is no sense to this aspect of it.
> 
> It seems best to have either very little, or no money !!!


Were these processed in Australia (family sponsored) or in the Philippines (or which ever embassy processes the Philippines)?
I must say that wouldn't apply to Moscow, they seem to hold money and respectable employment to the utmost importance, unless it is from a one off bank deposit from parents.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> Were these processed in Australia (family sponsored) or in the Philippines (or which ever embassy processes the Philippines)?
> I must say that wouldn't apply to Moscow, they seem to hold money and respectable employment to the utmost importance, unless it is from a one off bank deposit from parents.


You, who had "20k in bank from wealthy parents" had your visa rejected in Moscow ?

The one I know who also had almost as much, also from parents, also had it rejected, in Manila.

Pretty similar on that point it seems.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

JandE said:


> You, who had "20k in bank from wealthy parents" had your visa rejected in Moscow ?
> 
> The one I know who also had almost as much, also from parents, also had it rejected, in Manila.
> 
> Pretty similar on that point it seems.


We got about 10k as a gift for marriage and migration for my husband's parents and 10k was a mix of inheritance, savings from my husband's former employment etc. Unfortunately he made a habit of taking out every cent of money in his bank accounts so we had to put all of it back into his account for the bank statement, so there are about 5 deposits adding up to 20k made in the space of a couple of weeks.

We had our visa rejected but nothing about the money, they only stated travel history, but I am going off what ampk said which was that he found out later by phone that they took the bank statement into consideration too but didn't say it on the decision record.

I asked whether the visas you were talking about were ones lodged in Australia as sponsored stream or tourist streams lodged in their own countries, as I am now wondering if our visa lodged in Australia will be rejected for this reason.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> I asked whether the visas you were talking about were ones lodged in Australia as sponsored stream or tourist streams lodged in their own countries, as I am now wondering if our visa lodged in Australia will be rejected for this reason.


The ones that were granted were normal tourist stream, lodged in Manila.

The one refused might actually have been a sponsored one. I can't recall for certain. I let my ex wife do that one on her own, and had very little input.

But I do know that refusal rates vary for the different streams:

*Visa Grant Rates*
99.2% eVisitor Tourist Stream Visa (8 in each 1,000 refused)
93.4% Tourist Stream Visa (66 in each 1,000 refused)
75.2% Sponsored Tourist Stream Visa (248 in each 1,000 refused)


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

My now wife $20,000 was in USD and before we knew each other, I never knew about it till I said you need $1,000 a month in your account for you and maybe more for kids upto $2,000 per month.

I expected to have to transfer her money for this, her reply was like then we can stay for a year 2 then?

My first guess was a divorce settlement, but can be so many reasons and partner putting it is one.


----------



## balance (Apr 26, 2016)

I am hoping to get some helpful advice in regards to the visa 600

My partner is from Kenya, and we are about to apply for her to obtain a travel visa to visit here later this year

This is all new to me. I believe I am to write a letter of invitation...and be a sponsor...what should my letter contain, how much information should I write.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

balance said:


> I am hoping to get some helpful advice in regards to the visa 600 My partner is from Kenya, and we are about to apply for her to obtain a travel visa to visit here later this year This is all new to me. I believe I am to write a letter of invitation...and be a sponsor...what should my letter contain, how much information should I write.


Has your partner been to Australia before? Do they have an extensive travel history? It's extremely difficult to get a visitor visa for an African. We tried countless times each time fixing the "problem" mentioned in the prior one but in the end we were told verbally just stop applying we are never going to give you one. If you are not married it's better to apply for a pmv - but start collating mounds of evidence now.

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## balance (Apr 26, 2016)

chicken999 said:


> Has your partner been to Australia before? Do they have an extensive travel history? It's extremely difficult to get a visitor visa for an African. We tried countless times each time fixing the "problem" mentioned in the prior one but in the end we were told verbally just stop applying we are never going to give you one. If you are not married it's better to apply for a pmv - but start collating mounds of evidence now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


thanks chicken, sincerely appreciate the response. No she has not been to Australia before, but she has traveled extensively through Europe, and has never worked illegally or stayed beyond her visa. She actually operates her own tourism business in Kenya.

Can you please tell me what a pmv is...and what types of evidence do you mean...income sources, travel history?? From reading this thread I am thinking the issues relating to refusals are mostly suspicions of the person working here illegally, not returning to their country, or inability to support themselves while here...which I guess relates to the first reason I mentioned. So I assume you mean to gather information that will help to address these issues?

Chicken can you tell me more about your situation...and thanks again for replying


----------



## Alikiwi (Nov 29, 2015)

PMV is proposed marriage visa, go check out the Immigration website and download the Partner Migration booklet (1127.pdf) ;-)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

balance said:


> thanks chicken, sincerely appreciate the response. No she has not been to Australia before, but she has traveled extensively through Europe, and has never worked illegally or stayed beyond her visa. She actually operates her own tourism business in Kenya.
> 
> Can you please tell me what a pmv is...and what types of evidence do you mean...income sources, travel history?? From reading this thread I am thinking the issues relating to refusals are mostly suspicions of the person working here illegally, not returning to their country, or inability to support themselves while here...which I guess relates to the first reason I mentioned. So I assume you mean to gather information that will help to address these issues?
> 
> Chicken can you tell me more about your situation...and thanks again for replying


Refusals can be for any reason for example for husband (then fiance) was rejected a PMV due to civil unrest and economic differences.

DIBP look at the non return rate alot. If the country has a high non return rate it can be very hard to get a tourist visa.

All you can do is try.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

balance said:


> thanks chicken, sincerely appreciate the response. No she has not been to Australia before, but she has traveled extensively through Europe, and has never worked illegally or stayed beyond her visa. She actually operates her own tourism business in Kenya. Can you please tell me what a pmv is...and what types of evidence do you mean...income sources, travel history?? From reading this thread I am thinking the issues relating to refusals are mostly suspicions of the person working here illegally, not returning to their country, or inability to support themselves while here...which I guess relates to the first reason I mentioned. So I assume you mean to gather information that will help to address these issues? Chicken can you tell me more about your situation...and thanks again for replying


Pmv is fiance visa...have a look at the other threads to see the sort of evidence you need.

They can refuse tourist visas a million different reasons for Africans . Lack of a job or if you have a job how dare u have holidays cause u probably won't go back. Not enough money in the bank, too much money in the bank. Havnt travelled enough, no family left behind, no property owned.

If she owns property, prove it, if she's leaving the kid behind while she visits that may help but if she brings her with her that won't look good. You have to prove u have more ties to your home country more reasons to go back than you have to stay. I recommend u employ a migration agent to apply for the tourist visas - it's that hard.

Have a read of my posts and threads for my story you can ask me more questions if you like after that

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------

